#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  απόσβεση πάγιου εξοπλισμού

## castor_troy

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν η αγορά τηλεόρασης και κλιματιστικού για τις ανάγκες του γραφείου μπορεί να αποσβεστεί 100% στο έτος αγοράς.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , 
Πάγια στοιχεία των οποίων η *αξία κτήσης του καθενός είναι μέχρι χίλια πεντακόσια (1.500) ευρώ, μπορούν να αποσβεσθούν εξ ολοκλήρου μέσα στη χρήση* κατά την οποία αυτά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ή τέθηκαν σε λειτουργία.

----------

